# Duckweed and bettas?



## ErinBBC (Apr 23, 2008)

On FishForum, someone suggested Duckweed as a floating plant for Marley....I like the idea because it helps with waste control and also out-competes algae so it reduces algal growth. Has anybody had experience with Duckweed and bettas? Do they eat it like goldfish do?

I already know that I would have to scoop some of it out often so as not to cover the water surface completely, since it grows so fast.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

how big is your tank? Duckweed is very invasive..in the "wild" it will cover entire rivers...do some research on this first before you add it to your tank


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

It is invasive, but it's also easy to "prune". Just scoop a bunch out and throw it in the trash, or compost (as long as there's no risk of it ending up in a local body of water!). Your betta probably won't eat it, or if he does, not all of it. Just make sure it doesn't cover the entire surface so your betta doesn't have trouble breathing.

I keep water lettuce, which is very similar, with my two gourami and female betta, and they love it.

Here's my female "hunting" in the roots of my water lettuce:


----------

